

Ask HN: Why doesn't Kickstarter take software projects? Isn't software creative? - noduerme


======
canatan01
They do take them:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/open%20softwa...](http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/open%20software)

------
byoung2
Diaspora is a recent example of a very successful software Kickstarter
project.

------
tocomment
They do?

